# corners and tails for a 96 200sx



## anthonykonkol (Dec 15, 2002)

Does anyone know where i can find some clear corners for a 95-99 200sx? i mean the REAL clear ones, not just white ones. i have seen a few on ebay but was wondering if there was anyplace else to get them, as they are real hard to find. also, i want some kind of new taillamp, i dont really care if it is altezza or JDM, i just cant find any and was wonderin if anyone has found anything for this platform. altezzas are cheesy, but they are at least better than stock. i have seen them for sentras, but never for a 200sx. if anyone has fornd anything like this, please let me know.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

look on the nissanperformancemag.com website for the article about the crystal corners, and for the tail lamps, there arent any altezzas except for the sentra.. which will not fit our 200sx without doing a bit of body work..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you can get the true JDM crystal clear corner lenses from www.mossyperformance.com. They are the real thing and they are nissan OEM (JDM). only problem is they have an orange cap inside that will make any bulb look orange (kinda ugly looking), seems you gotta find a way to take it out.
here's the NPM article http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february02/mossycorners.shtml

on the tail lights, there are currently NO aftermarket replacement lights for the 200sx. The only modifications to the tail lights I've seen are spraying candy apple red paint on the signals to make the entire lense red and a custom fabrication by Mike (ScorchN200sx). <-----he won't be selling any.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Anything done to the 200's tails must be custom. There are currently no aftermarket tails. I believe (not entirely sure) that a small company in CA at one point made tails but this is no longer the case. If I'm right you may be able to hunt down some used tails if you are lucky. You may see some Altezzas for the Sentra but they DO NOT fit on the 200....don't be one of the poor souls who make this mistake. The eBay corners are nothing but cheap copies of the stock corners, don't waste your money. Go to mossy for some nice corners. The corners they sell also fit up perfectly w/ the halo projector lights.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Custom Reverse lights in classifieds.*

I just posted it this morning. I will have pics up tonight....


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

You can always try eBay.


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

So the ones on eBay are junk? I'm kind of tempted to buy them since they're so cheap, and don't have that orange cap in them...

What about the ones from Nipo? Are they the same as the eBay ones? Any better?


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

there is a company out there that makes all red tails for the 200sx because i had seen it on a company website


----------

